

Double Opt-In is Crazy - syedkarim
http://www.jasonleister.com/stop-following-the-herd-double-opt-in-is-crazy/

======
betaclass
Some people maliciously or accidentally provide another's email address, and
now that person is getting your unsolicited commercial email (i.e., spam). And
now they must actively do something to try to get off the list.

Double opt-in means by doing nothing they will only receive your original
confirmation email.

It's not a matter of being crazy. It's a matter of being considerate.

~~~
xyzzy123
It would be interesting to know if Jason would feel the same way after being
auto signed up to a few thousand mailing lists.

------
esdailycom
I used to have a newsletter project where I signed people up through a single
optin - it was kind of a daily deals newsletter. I grew to 1000 subscribers in
no time. Yet, whenever I sent a mailer, there used to be a 2-3% bounce and a
3% open rate - remember, this is from a newsletter that people voluntarily
signed up for. I didn't get them from a spam list.

Recently, I started a newsletter for entrepreneurs - this time, I was careful
to have double optin. The growth is definitely slower. But with nearly 50%
open rate for each of my newsletter, I think I am talking to the right people.

It costs money to send a newsletter out. I use MailChimp and it's not free.
What's the point in paying for people who are half hearted subscribers who
have bouncing emails? I would rather pay double for people who are genuinely
interested in reading from me.

------
JustResign
I know it's a sample size of one, but every time I click a Mailchimp button, I
immediately receive the confirmation email, and immediately confirm.

I don't see the big deal.

~~~
syedkarim
I was talking to a friend with a sample size not much larger, but he was
monitoring traffic for a signup page through Google Analytics and watching his
list on Mailchimp. Over a dozen clicks on the email signup button, but only
one person in Mailchimp (who he personally knew).

As a follow up, there's this: [http://www.jasonleister.com/more-double-opt-in-
nonsense/](http://www.jasonleister.com/more-double-opt-in-nonsense/)

